# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی و بررسی کامل رشته رادیولوژی (تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی)

## Konkourist

در این تاپیک فایل PDF معرفی کامل رشته رادیولوژی قرار داده شده . 

سوالی بود ، در خدمتم .



دانلود فایل PDF

----------


## A.H.M

> در این تاپیک فایل PDF معرفی کامل رشته رادیولوژی قرار داده شده . 
> 
> سوالی بود ، در خدمتم .
> 
> 
> 
> دانلود فایل PDF


اینکه میگن بازارش اشباع شده و بیکار زیاد داره درسته?

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> در این تاپیک فایل PDF معرفی کامل رشته رادیولوژی قرار داده شده . 
> 
> سوالی بود ، در خدمتم .
> 
> 
> 
> دانلود فایل PDF


دکتر جان دروس دیگه هم میشه بزاری؟

----------


## nafas78

ميشه در مورد درآمدش توضیح بدین و اینکه چون بیشتر در معرض اشعه قرار میگیرن احتمال سرطان گرفتنشون زیاده مثلا ميگن حق اشعه هم میدن

----------


## Konkourist

> اینکه میگن بازارش اشباع شده و بیکار زیاد داره درسته?


خیر . هنوز زمان زیادی به اشباع شدنش مونده ( مخصوصا اینکه دانشگاه آزاد ، رشته رادیولوژی نداره ) .

----------


## Konkourist

> ميشه در مورد درآمدش توضیح بدین و اینکه چون بیشتر در معرض اشعه قرار میگیرن احتمال سرطان گرفتنشون زیاده مثلا ميگن حق اشعه هم میدن


درآمدش رو توی فایل نوشتم . چیزی بین 3 الی 8 تومن متغییره ( با توجه به پارامتر های مختلفی مثله محل کار ، سابقه ، تجربه ، تعداد شیفت هایی که خود فرد کار می کنه و... ) 

بله . کارشناس های رادیولوژی هر ماه میزان اشعه دریافتیشون رو توی سایت مرکز انرژی اتمی چک می کنن و بابت دوز دریافتی ، حق اشعه می گیرن . 

اگه تمامی نکات ایمنی رعایت بشه ، هیچ دلیلی نداره که جون انسان به خطر بیوفته . این رو هم دقت کنین که اشعه های یونیزان ( مثل اشعه ایکس ) خطرناکن . ولی اشعه های غیریونیزان ( مثل سونوگرافی یا mri) اصلا خطری ندارن . پس اگه با اشعه های غیر یونیزان کار بشه ، بحث خطر و سرطان اصلا مطرح نمیشه .

----------


## Konkourist

> دکتر جان دروس دیگه هم میشه بزاری؟


در حال نوشتنشون هستم که به مرور قرار میدم .

----------


## Ordijahannam

سلام این رشته بازار کارش چه مدلیه؟یعنی خودت باید سرمایه بزاری و کیلینیک رادیولوژی بزنی یا جذب بیمارستانها میشی؟

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> سلام این رشته بازار کارش چه مدلیه؟یعنی خودت باید سرمایه بزاری و کیلینیک رادیولوژی بزنی یا جذب بیمارستانها میشی؟


یه متنی خوندم نوشته بود برای کلینیک باید 5 نفر باشید که یه متخصص رادیولوژی هم باشه بینتون
و برای خرید همه متعلقات، نزدیک 10 15 میلیارد هزینه میخواد که خب چون 5 نفرید و وام هم میده، قابل تامل تر میشه
نمیدونم چقد درسته واقعیتش

----------


## Konkourist

> سلام این رشته بازار کارش چه مدلیه؟یعنی خودت باید سرمایه بزاری و کیلینیک رادیولوژی بزنی یا جذب بیمارستانها میشی؟



سلام 
این رشته ، کارشناسی رادیولوژیه ، نه تخصص رادیولوژی . برای زدن کلینیک تصویربرداری ، نیازه به تخصص رادیولوژی هست که باید در ابتدا پزشکی عمومی بخونین و در آزمون تخصص شرکت کنین و رشته رادیولوژی رو انتخاب کنین . 
کارشناس های رادیولوژِی وظیفه ژست دادن به بیمار و عکسبرداری رو دارن . ولی متخصص های رادیولوژی ، وظیفه تشخیص رو هم بر عهده دارن .

بازار کار و درآمد کارشناسی رادیولوژی در سطح خوبی قرار داره .

----------


## ali7474

سلام
اینکه همون پست وبلاگ کنکور 100 و نوشته دکتر رجایی هست!!

----------


## nafas78

> درآمدش رو توی فایل نوشتم . چیزی بین 3 الی 8 تومن متغییره ( با توجه به پارامتر های مختلفی مثله محل کار ، سابقه ، تجربه ، تعداد شیفت هایی که خود فرد کار می کنه و... ) 
> 
> بله . کارشناس های رادیولوژی هر ماه میزان اشعه دریافتیشون رو توی سایت مرکز انرژی اتمی چک می کنن و بابت دوز دریافتی ، حق اشعه می گیرن . 
> 
> اگه تمامی نکات ایمنی رعایت بشه ، هیچ دلیلی نداره که جون انسان به خطر بیوفته . این رو هم دقت کنین که اشعه های یونیزان ( مثل اشعه ایکس ) خطرناکن . ولی اشعه های غیریونیزان ( مثل سونوگرافی یا mri) اصلا خطری ندارن . پس اگه با اشعه های غیر یونیزان کار بشه ، بحث خطر و سرطان اصلا مطرح نمیشه .


خیلی ممنون که پاسخ دادین

----------

